# What is your favourite color in coat?



## Anne (Jun 6, 2007)

What is your favourite color in coat? 

I like all colors.. Now I have one white-black, one white-gold and one white brindle.. Maybe sable next!! *hihihi* :biggrin1: 

I also have crushed to chocolate color, but I have never see that color "in live". Here in Finland is not chocolate-Havaneses at all. I know that in Sweden are some choco-Havs. (and in my youngest Hav´s pedigree are some choco-Havs!)

And in this year our FCI breed standard changed; and now also brown pigment is accepted, so now also the choco-hav can succeed in dog shows.

I have also seen pictures from blue havs from Hungarian Havanese Gallery, but I think that it is a very rare color??

..So maybe my dream is to own a choco-hav someday.. <3

If you own a choco-hav, please let me see photos!!


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Well, I have a black brindle and a black & silver. I definitely like black! I absolutely love the color of a gold brindle when they're small - if they could keep that color forever that would be my first choice. I also like the black partis. The great thing about this breed is that no matter what color they are, they are delightful!! My breeder told me before she chose which puppy we got (she selected, we did not get to choose) that no matter what color we got we'd love it, and I know now that she was right.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I have a tri colored, mostly white with a gray saddle on her back and dark ears with tan mixed in. The boys are black & white pied and a black with silver markings. My favorite coloring is the black & white parti or pied or brindle.


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

My favorite color is the chocolate,but then again I am a litle biased!!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

When I first started looking at the Havs I knew I wanted the cream/apricot (or red sable) was so excited when I found Sissy.

Since then I have learned to appreciate them all. When I see the black and whites I just ooh and awe, and then the chocolates, I love the red - didn't even know about that color.

Marie


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Valentino is a golden sable which I love but I would love one that looks like Stogie!! What exactly is his color Melissa? Ooooh, I can feel my MHS symptoms flaring up today!:biggrin1:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I want them all, One of each color would do me fine.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

When I first started looking, I wanted a b/w. Then I saw Kodi, and it didn't matter that he was gold and white. #2 Hav is my b/w. And now I would love a sable, chocolate or all black. I guess they are all my favorites!!!!!!!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I tend to gravitate towards the lighter colors. I have 2 lighter colored ones where one is a brindle & the other a sable with beautiful reds, golds, creames etc... Dreamer is a black/white parti.
I never wanted an all black one. Though beautiful, I didnt like the idea of not being able to see their skin clearly for anything that could be wrong etc...like sores, ticks etc,....


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

lbkar said:


> I want them all, One of each color would do me fine.


I'm with you, one of each color will do.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

When we first started looking at Havs, I would've said my favorite color was the black/white. That's why we were so excited that Pepper was black/white.

Now we know SO much more about the rainbow of Hav colors that I couldn't choose one. Even Pepper is changing into something more beautiful. The black part of his coat is changing to a gorgeous gun metal blue. It's very noticeable in the sunlight and when we blow dry him.

I will say that the reds and parti colors have really caught my eye, but they really are ALL beautiful.

Wanda


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Reds and chocolates have always caught my eye but once I had Kubrick (who has pretty much every color of a Hav on him) I decided he was the one with my favorite color! 

I do love them all, though! :grouphug:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh gosh - that's a really hard question.

I love a striking black & white parti. 
I love black & tans.
I love white & silver.
And Kohana & Sissy have gotten me loving the cream & gold.
I love the black for grooming purposes, but not so much for the visual attraction.

Oh heck, I love almost all of them. There are only a few that make me do a double-take and those are few and far between.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

When I was saving pics of havanese, I tended to save the sables that keep their coloring. That seems to be the look I'm drawn too. I also love the idea of the havana brown and irish pied.

Of course Winston is losing most of his coloring [sigh] but I'm ever hopeful as his dad retained his ears and his mom is mostly black. I love when he's wet because his back is apricot and silver/black.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I love the white/creme with apricot highlights. Obviously. Seems classic to me. I like seeing Biscuit's face so clearly, with the contrasting eyes and nose. His face is so expressive and easy to read.

But now I really am yearning for a black and white parti. Honestly, though, it's SO much fun to see all the possible combos on this forum. There are so many different beautiful variations on this Forum, so many gorgeous pups & dogs. What a stunning breed, wow! It's really like getting to have every color of the rainbow vicariously. That's why I enjoy everyone's pix that they post so much!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I really like the black and tans, and the various sables, and brindle. Dusty's a chocolate irish pied, and I have to say I love that! I think the prettiest photos I've seen have been of a chocolate and tan and a particularly gorgeous black and tan!
When we were looking, my husband was adamant that we not get a black and white parti. he said they looked like cows! My breeder got a kick out of that and teased him quite a bit. ound:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Cows? That made me laugh out loud!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I was always attracted to the sables. Those puppies seemed to call to me. And I wanted a girl. Never considered a male. So what happened? I took one look at a photo of the adorable Milo and fell instantly in love . . . with an irish pied tricolor boy and other than a few moments when I thought I must have lost my mind . . . I've never looked back. But next time . . . well that's another story.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I really like the white/creamed the best because the havanese dogs have such beautiful dark eyes, and a charcoal nose and it makes for a cute face. But I also like Stogie's coloring, I am not sure what they call it, but he is a beautiful dog. I would take one like him in a heart beat


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

It is so hard to pick a favorite color. I do love looking at Brady with his cream coat and gold highlights and seeing the contrast of his nose, mouth and eyes. You can always see that expressive smile on his face and his amazing eyes. With that said, everytime I see pictures on here, I fall in love with another coloring. I love this breed so much that for me it is all about personality. If I get another one, it would be all about personality. I could take any color.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I keep telling myself color is something that doesn't matter in the grand scheme of things. But I fell in love with a Irish Pied and that is what I want next! I loved everything about this dog so it probably helps!

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Amanda, I totally agree that color doesn't matter in the big picture! When it comes to choosing dogs, the temperament is most important to me, but I definitely think that some colors and color combinations can draw my eye and can come across very attractive.

DAJsMom, that is a great new avatar! Dusty looks like a totally different bitch though! Great picture.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Thanks Kimberly! I
I'll have to post a couple of new pictures of Dusty in the gallery. Her color has really lightened up, but her adult coat continues to come in and it's much darker (more like her puppy color), at least on the tips, so she has this dark chocolate haze over the lighter hair in places! She is looking more like a grownup gal!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

*My favorite is.....*

black and white parti....could I be biased?:biggrin1: 
Best,
Poornima


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Crazy question to ask me - dont you think??? Each pup HAD to be different from the next as I am a firm believer in individualism!! I am one of those nuts that also thinks that a child should have a name the day they are born!! 
I could use a chocolate now? Think DH would go for it>??

Laurie


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

My favorite---ALL of them!


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I've always been partial to the Sable Hav's simply because of the nice mix in colours. You don't really get that with any other colour, I mean you get a mix but I really like the variable shades with the Sable and when they Blow Coat..well Need I say More.

Derek


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Poornima, I hereby nominate that picture of Benji for the Calendar. It is classic!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Amy, you are so sweet! Thanks! That's one of my favorites too. The furbabies with black faces are hard to photograph. I don't have too many pictures of Benji to post but lots of videos. But immensely enjoy looking at pictures of forum furbabies. 

I enjoy Biscuit's picture next to your signature. It is such a Hav moment. Jane has a cute picture of Scout on her sofa too. 

Best,
Poornima


----------

